# Black Cross Red Star Volume 5



## Dimlee (Aug 3, 2020)

Christer Bergström has announced that his Black Cross Red Star Volume 5 has been printed out and he emailed the excerpts with his permission to share with everyone else. One of the pages has a table of LW losses in the period described in the book.

The excerpts can be downloaded here (zip archive):
excerptfromblackcrossredstarvol_5

Enjoy the reading and feel free to share. All credits go to Christer and to his colleagues.

More about this volume:
BLACK CROSS RED STAR – AIR WAR OVER THE EASTERN FRONT: VOLUME 5, THE GREAT AIR BATTLES: KUBAN AND KURSK APRIL-JULY 1943 - Vaktel Förlag

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 3, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Zaggy (Aug 7, 2020)

The re-written Volume 1 should not be far away either, along with a re-written Volume 2 in 2021, and Volume 3 in 2022...


----------

